

The Backbone + CoffeeScript book is ready - gorm
http://www.scriptybooks.com/books/backbone-coffeescript

======
funkiee
Would it be possible to have a sample chapter on the website?

~~~
quartzmo
Yes, there is a sample chapter: [http://www.scriptybooks.com/books/backbone-
coffeescript/chap...](http://www.scriptybooks.com/books/backbone-
coffeescript/chapters/quick-tour)

